# Colson



## WetDogGraphix (Mar 19, 2022)

Not sure if this has been posted yet.... 

https://www.ebay.com/itm/304334945260?campid=5335809022


----------



## Boris (Mar 19, 2022)

Keeping things positive, Aside from the non-original seatpost, it's not overpriced when you add up the all the separate parts and you were local. Could be a good bike in the right hands.


----------



## vincev (Mar 19, 2022)

Boris said:


> Keeping things positive, Aside from the non-original seatpost, it's not overpriced when you add up the all the separate parts and you were local. Could be a good bike in the right hands.



I almost agree with you but not quite.


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Mar 19, 2022)

Boris said:


> Keeping things positive, Aside from the non-original seatpost, it's not overpriced when you add up the all the separate parts and you were local. Could be a good bike in the right hands.



The tank, guard, and rack are close to that price....


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Mar 21, 2022)

I see a lot of bikes spray painted over like this on Craigslist and the patio decor and his unique restoration style make me think it is the same guy.  most are frankenbikes rather than all there like this one. he didn't even remove the one bolt for the kickstand.  he could have ruined a good patina bike. 😮


----------



## Boris (Mar 21, 2022)

49autocycledeluxe said:


> I see a lot of bikes spray painted over like this on Craigslist and the patio decor and his unique restoration style make me think it is the same guy.  most are frankenbikes rather than all there like this one. he didn't even remove the one bolt for the kickstand.  he could have ruined a good patina bike. 😮



Not necessarily ruined, but if the original paint is worth saving, it's going to take a bit of patience to get there. Again, in keeping with my positive facade here.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Mar 21, 2022)

Boris said:


> Not necessarily ruined, but if the original paint is worth saving, it's going to take a bit of patience to get there. Again, in keeping with my positive facade here.




😞

before pics:


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Mar 21, 2022)

🙂


----------



## Boris (Mar 21, 2022)

49autocycledeluxe said:


> 😞
> 
> before pics:
> 
> View attachment 1593351



Your photo is not the same bike as the "restored" one.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Mar 22, 2022)

Boris said:


> Your photo is not the same bike as the "restored" one.



close enough to be funny though.


----------



## akajackfrost (Mar 26, 2022)

I posted this bike. The original patina was a faded aqua marine that was just plain ugly and not worth restoring in my opinion. I'm not a far right bike purist but I will usually keep the natural patina on a rare bike that's aesthetically pleasing such as the 38' Hawthorne I recently purchased here. I painted the Colson to my liking but after riding it for awhile, I felt it rode heavy and suffered in comparison to my other bikes. I have a 38' Colson that I enjoy much more. I purchased this bike for a nice price, got it back on the road and knocked out a few small dents in the tank. I felt like I was passing on some of the value to its future owner. I will say it's received far more hits than some of my "frankenbikes" and I think it will find a new home soon. All the best and happy hunting... cc


----------

